# Stupid question: why is it acceptable to brag about tone, but not playing?



## south side (Apr 17, 2014)

I just thought this would be a fun thread. 

Like, when someone gets a high quality piece of gear that significantly improves their tone, he or she can say things like "I love my tone I'm getting from so and so equipment" or "this is probably the best tone I've heard in my life". But nobody can say things like "this is probably the best playing I've heard in my life", referring to their own playing, without getting flamed for it. Why is that?


----------



## Pewtershmit (Jun 13, 2014)

Not good to brag about anything. I'll tell people that I am more happy with the tone I have than ever, but I'm not going to walk around telling bragging its the best EVER, because that is a personal opinion and all that. 

But trust me. IT IS the best ever.

Until I get a Hiwatt DR100 and a Marshall 1959 and run them in stereo. Then it will be the best, best ever. I won't even need to play well, just hit open power chords.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I cant think of a time in recent memory where someone said their playing has improved and they got flamed for it. Usually it's all high-fives...


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2014)

Sort of a 'I finally nailed that lead to _____!'.
Stuff like that makes me feel good.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Budda said:


> I cant think of a time in recent memory where someone said their playing has improved and they got flamed for it. Usually it's all high-fives...


I would never put someone down for saying they had improved their playing, just show me. Some people improve just by dumping a piece of shit guitar and buying a better one, setting it up properly and adjusting their amp and guitar volume etc. 
Here is where tone comes in, if your sound is better, you sound better and play better because you feel good about what you are hearing. Unfortunately what people hear is the tone improvement not your improved playing so if you mention that you are playing better they look at that as bragging, hey you got a new guitar and a better amp that's all. 
Horse shit! you know you've improved, so piss on those who don't believe you.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

some nights you nail it - some nights you get by.

Does that change once you're a professional musician?

but you're right, no matter how good you just did you're not allowed to say, "OMFG did you hear that? I nailed it to the wall that time!!!!"


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I have no problem saying that I've improved dramatically over the last year or so. Without a doubt, it is due to being a forum member.

I'm definitely not a great player, but I'm getting better. I'm also not a shitty player.

I do sometimes question why 50 people will watch a video I post, but only 3 or 4 people will comment. I suspect it's because of what their mama's told them 

Every circumstance is different too. If I come out all malmsteenish about my playing, then I'll probably get a beat down. Your quote is very malmsteenish, and I don't see that often, if at all.

There are a couple of guys that will post vids and say, "what do you think?" and "comments appreciated" when they know damn well that they are awesome technical players. Although I can appreciate what they're playing, I still want to tell them to stick the boner they have for themselves into the business end of a Ronco juicer.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

adcandour said:


> I have no problem saying that I've improved dramatically over the last year or so. Without a doubt, it is due to being a forum member.
> 
> There are a couple of guys that will post vids and say, "what do you think?" and "comments appreciated" when **(they know damn well that they are awesome technical players.)** Although I can appreciate what they're playing, I still want to tell them to stick the boner they have for themselves into the business end of a Ronco juicer.


I highlighted what I consider on of the main things I see," these guys may be awesome technical players", but I'll say this one more time, you don't have to be the fastest player on stage, the best player on stage, the flashiest player, if you play as if you mean it and put your feeling in to what you are playing people will recognize and appreciate your talent.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Tone is something you find and there are infinite possibilities so unless you are all powerful and omnipotent, the best tone YOU have ever heard is relative to everything else you've ever heard. Nothing to brag about if you are actually a tone deaf recluse. And everybody knows that, so bragging about tone will always be met with smile shrouded indifference.

The same goes for playing ability but with one big difference. If you are the best you've ever heard, you must really not get out much because that makes you a toothless tiger in that there is always someone out there who is more accomplished than you on the guitar. Blowing one's own horn is not so much complimenting yourself as it is denigrating your peers by attempting to diminish their capabilities compared to your own.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I think good tone is subjective, so no one gets their feathers ruffled if someone claims to "have it". Its like saying "I look great in this shirt".
Ive heard lots of guys brag about their tone which sounded not great to me...generic blues or classic rock tones, or that 15 yr old Dimebag wanna be playing through a fizzy $200 SS amp. but if theyre happy, who cares. 

Playing is different...compared to my shirt analogy, itd be like saying "look how big my pecs are!".


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

adcandour said:


> I have no problem saying that I've improved dramatically over the last year or so. Without a doubt, it is due to being a forum member.
> 
> I'm definitely not a great player, but I'm getting better. I'm also not a shitty player.
> 
> ...


Funny thing is I see some out-and-out contradictions in what you've said, and two very similar but diametrically opposed assumptions:

1. You post vids and wonder why people don't comment, yet you pan others for posting vids and asking for comments. 
2. You assume that people don't comment because they don't like your playing, yet you assume others post vids knowing that people must like their playing.

With respect to 1., I wish more people would post videos, I enjoy seeing the range of levels and interpretations and musicality. Screw it sometimes it's just nice to be able to put faces to the names of those here. I think very few have an agenda of wanting their egos stroked, but even then, so what? Sometimes it's nice to receive positive reinforcement. I'm not much of a guitarist (major understatement), but I'm a reasonable motorcycle racing photographer - I certainly do my best not to post sub-standard work. I try and post only the best stuff from a race - and it is nice when that work is appreciated. Given how poorly it pays (much like music) sometimes that's the only reward.

As far as point 2 goes, I understand your reaction to lack of of comments on videos you post - the assumption that people didn't like it. However, I think the reality is in this day and age of interwebs text overload there are simply times when we run out of things to say, can't think of the words, can't be bothered typing (especially that). It's why I like "Like" buttons - here, ewechube, FB, etc. 

Anyway, here endeth the disconnected ramblings... (for the moment) 

Neil

PS: I like your playing in videos - and was surprised and delighted to hear Pictures of Matchstick Men in that little challenge vid you did.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

based on a lot of comments on YT I see, consider yourself lucky if few ppl post on your vids.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I love to listen to the videos posted here, especially the ones from established GC members. If it stokes a poster's ego to see lots of 2 word responses praising them, I have no problem with that. But I don't usually comment unless I have something reasonably substantial to say so, as Option1 does, I use the like button. Sometimes I listen but reserve comment until later for whatever reason and sometimes I forget.

It's all rock and roll - warts, fumbles and all. That is what real rock music is. IMHO Passion and enthusiasm trumps perfection and posing every time.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

soooo,,,lets all post vids of ourselves then!!!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Option1 said:


> Funny thing is I see some out-and-out contradictions in what you've said, and two very similar but diametrically opposed assumptions:
> 
> 1. You post vids and wonder why people don't comment, yet you pan others for posting vids and asking for comments.
> 2. You assume that people don't comment because they don't like your playing, yet you assume others post vids knowing that people must like their playing.
> ...




Er,...if I remember correctly, you're the last person I want to argue with...or was that nkjannsen? Go easy on me 

Nevertheless, I see where you're coming from, and I'll try to clarify.

Firstly, in the contradictions you point out, we are talking about the two different types of posted vids - the "check out my tone" versus the "check out me". 

My videos are almost always tone related. A lot of them are pedal reviews. So, I don't feel it's contradiction, but I can see how I made it confusing.

A typical tone thread usually goes on for days with lots of opinion, or a 'school me on distortion pedals' thread, etc. Not for a video post, it seems. 

Personally, it's the ratio of views per comment that I wonder about; those numbers _do_ play a little with my insecurities. I can't really help how I feel in this regard. I think that's why we call people "lurkers" - it's a negative connotation. And, although I would love people to be into my shitty eighties metal tones (that I love to my core), I don't need it - but I'd love to discuss it.

Fortunately, I'm not overly bothered by it, and I don't really dwell on it, since the threads tend to vanish quickly.

The _other_ type of guy the OP is referring to usually do get ignored or berated. As mentioned, they are few and far between. I'm simply not this type of guy, or at least I hope I don't come across that way, since I surely don't walk the walk guitar-wise.

So,..to summarize...I think the confusion comes from me not identifying the two types of video posters effectively.

PS - thanks for liking the vids. That shit was fun. I'd love to try it again, but I really don't know my audience here. The funny thing is that the few people who knew Pictures of Matchstickmen really appreciated it - and that made it worth it. It's a stellar tune.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

adcandour said:


> Er,...if I remember correctly, you're the last person I want to argue with...or was that nkjannsen? Go easy on me
> 
> Nevertheless, I see where you're coming from, and I'll try to clarify.
> 
> ...


One guy who used to be a member here, Mark Day has lots of YT videos...almost no one ever has anything nasty to say to him...not based on his tone, his playing or his attitude.
but for comparison one of his vids has over 18,000 views but only 150 comments.
Maybe that kind of comments ratio is just par for the course, don't worry about it.

check him out if you're into '80's tone....he's the master of it.

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Ib62rjN1-Gc[/video]


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Diablo said:


> One guy who used to be a member here, Mark Day has lots of YT videos...almost no one ever has anything nasty to say to him...not based on his tone, his playing or his attitude.
> but for comparison one of his vids has over 18,000 views but only 150 comments.
> Maybe that kind of comments ratio is just par for the course, don't worry about it.
> 
> ...



I've watch a few of his videos. Someone linked to him either from here or TGP before. He totally isn't the kinda guy the OP is talking about though.

And, yeah, he has some serious f'n 80's tones. I love it.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

adcandour said:


> Er,...if I remember correctly, you're the last person I want to argue with...or was that nkjannsen? Go easy on me
> 
> ...


Must be the other bloke. I'm no good at that arguing lark.

And my post came across as more aggressive and critical than was meant. I was just trying to note some things I saw as points of discussion. Also thanks for the clarification of what you were getting at. I understand better now, and no you don't come across as the kind of guy you were referring to, and I wasn't confused by that part in your OP. However, on that side of things, I think some of my points comparing the two types are still valid - I hope. 

Neil


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Because y'all play better than me but I have great tone?


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

How many guitar players does it take to change a light bulb?

Five. One to do it & four more to say that they could've done it faster & with more precision.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

_____________________


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

nkjanssen said:


> I'm probably better at arguing than I am at playing.
> I play almost all the electric parts, most of the acoustic parts, most of the bass, all of the banjo, all of the lap steel, all of the keys and some of the backing vocals on these recordings (which are pretty much just demos):
> 
> http://therealplaindealers.bandcamp.com/
> http://nationaldivide.ca/


How many fingers do you have?:smile-new:


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

bragging about playing is silly. if anyone was that good, chances are I/we would have heard of them already. Words gets out fast on this internet thing.


----------

